# My kitten is crazy and he bites!



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I just got a kitten recently. He is so overly active it is driving me crazy. That I guess I can deal with because I know he will calm down some when he gets a little older, but he bites! I have another cat that he plays with and they do bite each other (fine) but he bites me too! Especially in the middle of the night. He bites my fingers, toes and my nose and face, which really angers me. How do I tame my kitten or at least get him to stop biting me?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

How old is your kitten? My Marcellus was a biter until he was almost a year old. 
I would assume, if your kitten is young, that he thinks you're a fun toy. Marcellus would bite our faces to try to get us up...very frustrating as he bit hard. He didn't do it to be mean it was to get our attention. He would purr at the same time. I tried different techniques through the year and eventually, Marcellus really did outgrow it. I blew in his face and hissed for awhile, that worked very well when he was a tiny kitten. I can still remember the first time I hissed at him. He jumped up and took off. As he got older these didn't work as well and I would tell him "No" firmly, which worked for awhile. I guess it's like kids, different techniques for different ages and stages. :lol: As an older kitten we ended up just totally ignorning him. We would put the sheet over our head and roll over and actually, that worked very well, absolutely no attention was given and he got the message. I would play with him a lot before bed, feed him well. If he's really tiny, leave some food for morning, depending upon feeding schedule. I think that first year is just a matter of patience as they mature and settle down. Maturity on their part and consistency on our part eventually works. Oh yes; absolutely no playing sheet games. :lol:


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

sounds like that is what I need to do. Thanks


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

garfield said:


> I just got a kitten recently. He is so overly active it is driving me crazy. That I guess I can deal with because I know he will calm down some when he gets a little older, but he bites! I have another cat that he plays with and they do bite each other (fine) but he bites me too! Especially in the middle of the night. He bites my fingers, toes and my nose and face, which really angers me. How do I tame my kitten or at least get him to stop biting me?


Sampson bites me too, but I know it will pass. It doesn't last forever. They're just babies, and this is what they do. It'll pass...


----------

